# glasgow area



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

apart from the guys ive met and know any1 else from in and around glasgow/ayrshire/etc


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

anybody??


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

yep me there is also 

thistle reptiles 
reptile1
nat124
glasgow gecko
buddy
andmany more i cant rember lol


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

We're in Uddingston, so the other side of Glasgow.


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

cool ok now wer getting somwhere


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Me me me!


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

cool cool,keep em coming


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Perthshire but I'm often driving through Glasgow!


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

kincardine-on-forth. does that count???


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm in Kilmacolm


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> I'm in Kilmacolm


 
they only let you out occasionally though elle its a LOCAL town for LOCAL people :whistling2:


----------



## RepMad189 (Feb 22, 2008)

We're in Falkirk... only 30mins away from Glasgow. 
Lisa


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

see theres loadsa scots here we gunna flood the forum soon lol!!


----------



## Kirstyx (Mar 13, 2008)

Im From Glasgow Too 
Theres more people than i thought
yey!!
:2thumb:​


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

If anyone's up for it, i'm trying to arrange a meetup sometime.
I'm based in Dundee, but im sure we could come to some locational arrangement 

Click here : http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/140870-fife-dundee.html


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah or we could arange something neaer glasgow lets see about sorting something out then


----------



## thedee (Mar 11, 2006)

Paul_Amanda said:


> If anyone's up for it, i'm trying to arrange a meetup sometime.
> I'm based in Dundee, but im sure we could come to some locational arrangement
> 
> Click here : http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/140870-fife-dundee.html


 
count me in


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

everybody could pay a certain amonut via paypal to a trusted member or scottish mod and book a hall to hold a smaller scale rep show etc??? community centers are usually cheap to hire or if any body haz a HUUUUUUUUGE HOUSE TO HOLD IT IN LOL


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

up to the top


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats a fantastic idea. I'd definately be up for that!
The only issue I would have is that I dont have any transport for moving my little guys around in, so if anyone was offering a lift? hehe


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

so would it be a show of our own pets or a place for selling at??or both??


----------



## Leeann_ (Mar 29, 2007)

Me and my other half are from Coatbridge, just outside Glasgow 

Leeann


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

If we generated enough interest, then i'm pretty sure we could do both. I'd personally have nothing to sell, but wouldn't mind others having a look at my little guys (and gals). Maybe the new Exotic pet shop here would be interested in helping out, in an attempt to generate more business?

Strictly Exotics herpetology centre for the best quality Reptiles & Amphibians

Thats their website


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

cool well hopfully others participate and out there veiws


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/142203-scotland-meetup.html

Tell us where you are so we can pick the best place for a meetup.


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

Leeann_ said:


> Me and my other half are from Coatbridge, just outside Glasgow
> 
> Leeann


hey leeann we are closer than anyone hehe i am in easterhouse not too far away x


----------



## Leeann_ (Mar 29, 2007)

buddy said:


> hey leeann we are closer than anyone hehe i am in easterhouse not too far away x


Small world lol we are in Kirkwood which is just at the back off Bargeddie 

Leeann


----------



## thedee (Mar 11, 2006)

Paul_Amanda said:


> Thats a fantastic idea. I'd definately be up for that!
> The only issue I would have is that I dont have any transport for moving my little guys around in, so if anyone was offering a lift? hehe


 
id give you a lift if need be


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm fae East Kilbride 

and bloody hell there in't have loads of us lol more scots folk than i thought :|


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah theres loads of us


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

I'm in Livingston but I'd be up for it! Used to go to SEAS at Deans High School but would be good to meet other RFUK members & their animals. And possible new purchases! Send me a PM guys & gals!


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

hope it all comes together and gets set up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

I am in kingspark but before that I was in easterhouse would love if there could be a meeting as its good to talk to people with the same hobby as my family all think I am mad and dont visit because of my reptiles


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Dracco just sent you a pm hun and i agree we should all have a wee meet up but not necesserally with reps though i dont fancy that  my babies get cold lol 

but a good drink and a night out would be good 
x


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

the whole idea of the meet is a small scale REPTILE show etc not a piss up, thats cool if certain members wanna just meet for that and nothing else but wer tokin a show to see each others reps and for certain members to bring along stuff to sell etc just a mini doncaster


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Ohhh whats happeneing guys?


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

what u mean?????????????


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

west-coast-reptiles said:


> the whole idea of the meet is a small scale REPTILE show etc not a piss up, thats cool if certain members wanna just meet for that and nothing else but wer tokin a show to see each others reps and for certain members to bring along stuff to sell etc just a mini doncaster


If you want a meet where people bring along stuff to sell then you will need to inform the council and get permission first.

Not wanting to be a spoil-sport, but I'd hate to see it all go bad!


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

west-coast-reptiles said:


> the whole idea of the meet is a small scale REPTILE show etc not a piss up, thats cool if certain members wanna just meet for that and nothing else but wer tokin a show to see each others reps and for certain members to bring along stuff to sell etc just a mini doncaster


if this is about me all i meant was :

everyone at the start of this thread were only talking about a meet up to begin with hun i think its maybe best that we all meet up get to know each other ect 

rather than put money together for a hall there is not enough of us to even consider that yet well not on here(in my opinion). its ok for you guys to sell stuff you have a website lol

if we we are all wanting a reptile show in scotland we would need to look into that and do it the proper way they dont just through doncaster together lol they had to get permission ect for that. plus there would not be much point as there is not alot of scottish breeders on here either to make it worthwhile. where as we could all meet up somewhere central for everyone get to know each other and take things from there then start planning for something


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Totally agree with both toyah and buddy here...
you cant have an informal mini-dncaster without certain criteria being met with the council...


a meet up is not the same as a place to sell animals..

council applications need to be made to be kept within the law.. and ANY size meeting for the sale of reptiles has to have proper procedure and permission dealt with ... something that doesnt take a week or so...

If its going to be done above the law and within council guidelines it wont be informal as certificate of permission needs to be granted...

I am sure those involved want it to be kept legal and correct as if it went wrong it would be another black mark against the reptile community something we really dont need..

good luck if you do go ahead with it though... and keep all the scottish people up to date as im sure wed love a reptile show up here if we could have one done properly....

maybe have an informal normal meet up where people can chat and get to know one another instead of going headlong into a sales excercise first

:2thumb:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

BBQ at my field!... I meant house. LOL


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> BBQ at my field!... I meant house. LOL


 
MOO!!!!

I mean yes of course :2thumb:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

sparkle said:


> MOO!!!!
> 
> I mean yes of course :2thumb:


We shall have a theme... Snakealicious Tiki Bar cocktail party!


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

hey its all just an idea anyway, and im sure someone will have the time to go thru all the legalitys required to see whats needed , but even if all that was looked into it prob would never happen , as sombody said rfuk members just wouldnt be enough so advertising would be needed and aimed at all the scottish IHS members etc and see what comes from that, personally i think elle's bbq in her field wud be ace!!! lol


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Can always come round to our house! Bit small but I make a blinding cuppa! :lol2:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

herpteman said:


> Can always come round to our house! Bit small but I make a blinding cuppa! :lol2:


can u do baby tea...

lots of milk.. but not too much as that makes the tea cold.. 1 big sugar...


if so i shal bring the biccies LOL

xxxxx


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Sparkle, I'm an expert in baby tea! That's how I have it!!


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

herpteman said:


> Sparkle, I'm an expert in baby tea! That's how I have it!!


Awesome, now I'll definitely be there for sure. We're so macho aren't we?

"Yeah, baby tea please................ in a dirty glass..."


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

herpteman said:


> Sparkle, I'm an expert in baby tea! That's how I have it!!


 
OH you absolute star!!!!!

:flrt:


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

sparkle said:


> OH you absolute star!!!!!
> 
> :flrt:


 sounds like a good idea as theese 3 sound like they need to get out of the house lol only joking guys but somethign should be set up for us locals


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

hey im in Loanhead. Does that count?


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

im in glasgow


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I am not anywhere near Glasgow now but I am originally from the Calton - three streets along from the Barras.


----------

